# Nail technician



## alloydy (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi
I'm a nail technician currently living in the uk and I'm moving over to either akrotiri or dhekelia, at the start of next year, I will be offering gel nails (calgel), acrylic nails, minx, and manicures,pedicures, waxing, facials, massages ect, I'm hoping to provide beauty treatments to the expat ladies and maybe the wives of the serving soldiers, and tourists as I don't want to rule anybody out.
We are quite lucky as we already have friends living out there, who'll be our support network.
Does anybody miss treatments that they get in the uk, that I could bring over????
And we are moving with our 3 pugs what is the best airline to use?
Any feedback or advice would be grateful.

Thanks
alloydy


----------



## alloydy (Mar 10, 2012)

I forgot to ask is there many nail tech's over there already?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

alloydy said:


> I forgot to ask is there many nail tech's over there already?


Yes, lots and lots (in Paphos and Limassol anyway). There are mobile techs, lots of fancy salons, nearly every hotel has a salon and practically everything in between.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The Salon Industry in Cyprus is beyond saturated - there are large numbers of nail technicians accross the island - unfortunately as the recession bites it is one of the first luxuries to be given up - most salons diversify and offer a complete rangeof treatments and are ableto survive, but all are family run businesses (apart from a handful in the bigger cities) so this is a difficult field to break into. I'd be suprised if there were any missing treatments here...Do you have a back up plan?


----------



## alloydy (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Yes I have a back up plan, and like over here in the uk there are nail bar's on every corner, but they survive, and its been reported on the news that women are still having there beauty treatments done regardless of the recession !!! I've even got friends here that if they got £15-£20 pound left in there purse to last them the week they'll still go and get there nails or spraytans done..!!!! crazy I know, I'd rather put that money away to save for a holiday or something but who am I to judge lol !! they keep me in business x
Thanks


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

alloydy said:


> Hi Yes I have a back up plan, and like over here in the uk there are nail bar's on every corner, but they survive, and its been reported on the news that women are still having there beauty treatments done regardless of the recession !!! I've even got friends here that if they got £15-£20 pound left in there purse to last them the week they'll still go and get there nails or spraytans done..!!!! crazy I know, I'd rather put that money away to save for a holiday or something but who am I to judge lol !! they keep me in business x
> Thanks


Do you speak Greek? Although I note you intend to have English speakers as your main client base you will need to deal with tradesmen and suppliers many will not speak English. Please ensure you have enough money to manage for a few months as there is no social security unless you have paid into the local Cypriot System. health care is not free either and you will need private health insurance as it is a requirement for immigration which you will have to apply for within three months of arriving. Your IHIC card will give you emergency healthcare for a short time. 

Whatever you decide I wish you all the best.


----------

